# My little budgie Miya is dying..



## sheeta (Mar 26, 2018)

Hey everyone. First of all I'm sorry if I posted this in the wrong place but I am incredibly depressed at this moment..

Miya is one of my first birds. I didn't know how to choose a healthy bird from the pet store and I picked her because she was the only bird that looked was looking at me. Might have been because she's inactive.

However, in the past week.. Things have gone from bad to worse. There aren't any avian vets here and I have called so many ordinary vets who aren't willing to treat Miya since they aren't experienced with treating birds.

The only avian vet is a few hours away from here and we have an appointment on Monday. I'm a student and I still live with my parents. We were given some medicine/supplements by the pet store to give Miya to help her get better but I'm pretty sure when the guy at the store looked at her he knew she wasn't going to make it. I even tried texting bird shop owners to get help with finding a vet to help Miya but I've mostly been left on seen.

Everything happened so fast.. I provided her with everything I could.. And a few minutes ago I held her and she just fell into my palm. She usually never let's me touch her. Right now she's trying to fly but she can't, she's really really weak and she can't stand so I wrapped her in a small towel to keep her warm.

Now, I'm posting this because I can't stop crying and I really do love her. But maybe I'm not a good bird owner at all. I don't know why suddenly she became weak in just seconds and I know she's too weak to go on anymore. I'm a freshman and will be starting college in two days.. I didn't expect to be crying my eyes out before I go.

Thank you to all the amazing people on this forum who have helped me so far and have given me great advice. Also, I know it's my fault for not knowing how to choose a healthy budgie but I'm glad I got to give her a better life than they did at the pet store. So please don't be mean to me because I didn't mean to let her suffer.. I'm posting this because I'm really depressed and I don't know what to do and I just need emotional support from all of you.. 

Sent from my vivo 1716 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry for what you are going through right now. Losing a beloved pet is never easy and since you've been unable to find any professionals willing to help her I'm sure that has made it much more difficult for you. :hug:

Try to keep Miya warm and comfort her as best you can during her last hours here on earth.
Reassure her she is going to the Rainbow Bridge where she will be healthy, pain-free and happy and will be able to fly and play with all the other budgies waiting there for their owners to join them someday.
Feel free to send me a Private Message if you want to talk. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this very difficult time.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about what you're going through. You really did the best you could and I'm sure that little Miya knows how loved she is. :hug:

Feel free to also send me a PM if you need to. It's okay to be emotionally devastated after something like this. 

My best wishes to you and Miya.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I am so sorry... you did everything you could, and little Miya had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I am so sorry to read this. It’s not your fault, and your intentions have always been good. I completely understand your emotions right now. You can come to us for support any time. :hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sheeta,
I'm very sorry for your loss. Thank you for letting me know that Miya has passed now.
I'm closing this thread.

If you wish to post a memorial or tribute thread for sweet Miya in the "In Memory" section of the forum, please feel free to do so. :hug:

Fly high and soar freely darling Miya; rest peacefully now sweet girl.*


----------

